# Hot Spot? *pictures*



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

Watson is a golden lab, just over a year old. The first time I saw this it was on top of his head. Now, I've seen hot-spots on GSDs since I was a kid, and this didn't look like anything I've seen before. This started as an oozy spot, crusty and not scratched or dug at. When I washed the spot off, I saw an irritation on the skin. I treated it myself with H2O2 and antibiotic ointment, but it didn't help. It wasn't itchy...Watson wasn't scratching it, it just wasn't healing.

The neighbor down the road who works at a vet's office gave me something...Chlorhex is what it looks like it says...blue stuff that smells like soap. It worked great. Dried up the spot and it scabbed over and stopped oozing. 

Then it happened again, just behind his ear. We were at the vets for yearly vaccines, and she said the same thing...hot spot. Gave me some oral antibiotics and some kind of spray. This spot hasn't healed yet, and it's been over a week. He is scratching at this one, and I clean it and treat it two or three times a day.

I'm attaching pics. Does this look like 'hot spots'?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

If it hasn't healed in over a week, it is probably infected or somthing more going on besides a hot spot. He will need more antibiotics. I suggest a visit to your vets ASAP.

My Aussie use to get hot spots at the beginning of summer. Hot spots left untreated spread rather quickly, so do all you can to put a stop to it now.

Here's a link to help you http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/hotspots.html

If possible ask your vet for a bottle (it is small) of Neo-Predf Powder. This is an incredible med and heals the spots up quickly. 

September's Dog Fancy has a good article (pg 38) on "Solutions To The top 5 Canine Skin Problems". The title is Itchy & Scratchy and it includes hot spots.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

How is Watson doing? I hope whatever he has is clearing up by now.


----------



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for asking!

The spot behind his ear has finally scabbed over. It it much less 'weepy' but now he has another spot on top of his head. He hasn't been scratching. It just showed up as another crusty spot, and when I part the hair I can see a raw spot. I treated it with the stuff the vet gave me, and it dried up before getting out of control.

I've seen 'hot spots' all my life, but this looks more like a fungus or something.
The 'vet' didn't take a swab or check it out, just handed me the spray. I'm not too happy about that.




Patt said:


> How is Watson doing? I hope whatever he has is clearing up by now.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Chupa Cabras said:


> I've seen 'hot spots' all my life, but this looks more like a fungus or something.
> The 'vet' didn't take a swab or check it out, just handed me the spray. I'm not too happy about that.


I wouldn't be happy about that either. I hope they all clear up soon, never to return. 

If the spots keep returning, it may be worth a second opinion. 

Good luck.


----------

